
Raspberry Pi works with a 30-year-old mini CRT display - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pi-works-with-a-30-year-old-mini-crt-display-20120410/
======
noonespecial
Unfortunately, the CRT ordinary people are probably thinking of is _not_ going
to work with the RasPi. VGA is right out. This old crt works because it was
composite, like a TV. RasPis will drive old TV's (and tv like monitors) and
new hdmi/dvi monitors, but not the huge amount of middle aged VGA monitors.

Its perfectly understandable why they made this choice. VGA on board would
double the price, but there it is. Most old computer monitors won't work with
raspi. But don't forget most TV's will.

------
ja27
Old camcorder viewfinders are a good source of tiny CRTs too, but they can be
tricky sometimes. There were also a lot of old portable TVs around.

